# Flying Bad For Dallas??



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

well you know when your plane takes off and you get that head ache ans stuff from air pressure, would that do the same to Dallas if i ever needed to fly with him? i wont be flying with him anytime soon but its just a question because i know that it hurts me so wouldnt it hurt him even more? or am i being completely paranoid?


----------

